# Recipe Request - Moist Turkey Breast



## Yakuta (Nov 24, 2009)

Every year I make a whole turkey with fixings for Thanksgiving.  This year I am passing on making a big bird and opting to go for a Turkey breast instead.  

I already purchased it and I need help and tips on how to keep it moist.  There is nothing worse than a dry turkey and given the breast has no fat, what can I do to keep it moist.  

I was thinking about using the following technique, can someone please critique or share things that have worked well for them.  I do want to roast it and not cook it in a crockpot so please give me oven tips. 

I was going to rub the skin with mayonnaise and also put some butter between the skin and meat.  I was then going to season it with a dry rub (a bunch of spices that I like).  I was then going to put in a roasting pan with chicken stock and orange juice.  

I was planning to roast it for an hour or so uncovered (temp ?) and then cover it and cook it some more for another hour or two.  

Will this work?  Is my technique to cook this breast correct.  

The breast is already brined so I don't intend to brine it again.


----------



## Wyogal (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds good! As for timing, well that depends on the size of the breast.  Sometimes folks will start with the bird covered, then uncover it towards the end of the cooking time in order to brown the skin.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 24, 2009)

Rather than cooking by time, use a thermometer.  The main reason turkey is dry is because it's overcooked.  As soon as the meat reaches an internal temperature of 165 F, it's done.  If you're doing stuffing, I'd do it separately from the breast.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> Rather than cooking by time, use a thermometer.  The main reason turkey is dry is because it's overcooked.  As soon as the meat reaches an internal temperature of 165 F, it's done.


Exactly what I came to post. If you do not have a probe thermometer then this is a great excuse to get one. They are fairly inexpensive and you will get a lot of use out of it.

Like Andy said, when it hits 165 it is done, so make sure you pull it out of the oven before that as there will be 5-10 degrees of carryover cooking after the heat source is removed.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2009)

Can you brine it first Yakuta? I think that would help too.


----------



## GB (Nov 24, 2009)

It is already brined Alix.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2009)

Oops. I didn't see that last line the first read through. Sorry folks...ignore the caffeine deprived lady's post! (I should know better than to post before coffee


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks very much GB and Andy for the temperature tip.  I will get a probe thermometer so that I can ensure I don't overcook it.  

I am a bit nervous since this is my first attempt at cooking only a breast that it will turn out dry and tasteless. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're nervous, cover with foil I have found that works wonders to keep stuff moist too.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Alix, I guess I would rather have a moist breast than a perfectly browned skin.  I'll do that.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 24, 2009)

I am doing the breast this year also. It is only my family this year, so I need something small. I too, was going to use mayo; I do not think I would use both butter and mayo though. Also I am going to season it first and then rub the mayo all around. 
And yes go by temps not the time. Time is never right anyway no matter what you cook.


----------

